# tyhmä - typerä



## n8abx9

Mikä er näillä kahdella adjektiiveillä on? 
tyhmä - typerä


----------



## Jaaguar

Ähnlich wie zwischen "blöd" und "doof". ;-)

Mir scheint es, dass typerä ein bisschen dummer ist als tyhmä, und vielleicht auch etwas umgangssprachlicher. Aber lass uns hoffen, dass einige Muttersprachler antworten werden.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Ero on hyvin pieni. Sanoisin, että ihmisestä puhuttaessa *tyhmä* = henkilö, jonka älykkyysosamäärä on alhainen, mutta se on ehdottomasti "epätieteellinen" ilmaisu.  Kuten Jaaguar kirjoitti, *typerä* on ehkä _vielä_ puhekielisempi ja luonteeltaan _vielä_  enemmän haukkumasana.

Myös teko voi olla joko tyhmä tai typerä - silloinkin tyhmä viittaa enemmän "ei-älykkääseen", kun taas typerä teko on ehkä samalla epäkorrekti, moraaliton, vahingollinen jne. Mutta kuten sanottu, ero on pieni ja eri ihmiset voivat mieltää sen eri tavalla. Nämä ovat vain minun henkilökohtaisia ajatuksiani. 

Den Unterschied zwischen "blöd" und "doof" kenne ich leider nicht!


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon! Olin olettanut aivan päinvastoisen tilanteen puhekielisyyden suhteen.

"Blöd" und "doof" on aivan sama asia. Molemmat ovat vain puhekielisiä, jopa lapsellisia sanoja. Ne voivat viitata älykkyyden puutteeseen, mutta myös ihan kaikkeen muuhun, mistä syystä tahansa ei-mielyttävään. Enemmän älykkyyden viittaava (mutta myös epävirrallinen) sana on "dumm".


----------



## Jaaguar

Tuolla vertailulla tarkoitinkin vihjata, ettei sanojen "tyhmä" ja "typerä" välillä ole kovin suurta eroa.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Korostan vielä, että ero *tyhmä / typerä* on hyvin pieni ja joku toinen voi ajatella eri tavalla. Molemmat ovat kuitenkin puhekielisiä, eikä kumpaakaan voi ajatellakaan viralliseen asiakirjaan, lakitekstiin tms. Sen sijaan eräs kauppaketju on käyttänyt mainonnassaan slogania _Se nyt vain on tyhmää maksaa liikaa_. Tuohon lauseeseen "typerä" ei minun mielestäni oikein kävisi, koska se on aggressiivisempi ilmaus kuin "tyhmä".

(Kirjoitimme näköjään yhtä aikaa Jaaguarin kanssa!)


----------



## n8abx9

Juu, luulen että "dumm - doof" vertailu saattaa olla sama asia.


----------

